# Innokin Ares Mtl Rta



## Shatter

Looks like end of the 2017 is mtl season

https://www.innokin.com/tanks/ares-tank/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Like you said @Shatter ... MTL season is here!!!

I don't like the aesthetics of having the build deck in the middle of the tank, but I'm guessing they're all doing this so that the coil is closer to your mouth for better flavour.

Also interesting that with all the latest MTL tanks that are coming out, they're not including the little airflow restrictors in this design.

Still looks pretty interesting though, thanks for sharing!

*Contents:
*
1x ARES RTA
1x Organic cotton
2x Pre build coils
1x 1M wire ,
2x Sets of screws (Phillips and Straight),
Black orings installed
2x Green orings
2x White orings
2 Types of drip tips (wide and narrow bore)
Clear glass installed
1x Smoked glass replacement or different look
1x Multi Screwdriver
1x Phils Build Tool
1x Dimi build tool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Shatter and @Stosta
This is the one that Phil Busardo and Dimitri did in collaboration with Innokin
Am keen to try this out!

PS - i think @Rob Fisher saw this or the prototype of it when he met Phil and Dimitri at the Paris Expo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Shatter and @Stosta
> This is the one that Phil Busardo and Dimitri did in collaboration with Innokin
> Am keen to try this out!
> 
> PS - i think @Rob Fisher saw this or the prototype of it when he met Phil and Dimitri at the Paris Expo



I did more than see it... I vaped on both flavours of the tank... very smooth... and even though I no longer do MTL I will be getting one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter

So now.. Buy the Siren v2 or wait for this one... lol. I waited for the Beserker and then saw the Siren, then i waited for the siren and now the Ares is upon us.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Shatter said:


> So now.. Buy the Siren v2 or wait for this one... lol. I waited for the Beserker and then saw the Siren, then i waited for the siren and now the Ares is upon us.



Can relate to that @Shatter 

I am definitely getting this Ares simply because Busardo played a role in it - and ive watched many of his videos especially in my early days and he helped me a lot. So am keen to see what its like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shatter

Silver said:


> Can relate to that @Shatter
> 
> I am definitely getting this Ares simply because Busardo played a role in it - and ive watched many of his videos especially in my early days and he helped me a lot. So am keen to see what its like.



Also a fan of Pbusardo, love the in depth reviews he does. I will get both , as prices i'm seeing online for the Ares will not break the bank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Shatter said:


> Also a fan of Pbusardo, love the in depth reviews he does. I will get both , as prices i'm seeing online for the Ares will not break the bank.



I sense a large MTL tank shootout in the making @Shatter !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shatter

Silver said:


> I sense a large MTL tank shootout in the making @Shatter !



haha agree, lucky the more competition for the MTL market share the better for us vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Any news on their rda? Been waiting for that one

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45

Oh damn @Silver this is a must get using my siren 2 and berserker and always trust Phil’s advice must must get this can’t wait!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shatter

Long vid (1hour), may i recommend you get a drink beforehand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Yeah definitely getting this one. The accessories and tools included and the thought that's gone into every aspect of the RTA is amazing. And at the $40 price range, it's a winner, they could easily have gone the Kayfun/Skyline manufacture/supply/pricing route.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shatter

Pixstar said:


> Yeah definitely getting this one. The accessories and tools included and the thought that's gone into every aspect of the RTA is amazing. And at the $40 price range, it's a winner, they could easily have gone the Kayfun/Skyline manufacture/supply/pricing route.


Agree, and it will get a plus point from all reviewers coz they stated the material of the coils and wire included lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I never use spaced coils... but when I get the tank and the little spaced coil tool that comes with it I will give spaced coils a go... just for fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Any news yet when this will be released and available in SA?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter

Also waiting for one, hope some local vendors will have stock before xmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Stillwaters said:


> Any news yet when this will be released and available in SA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Can’t wait for this one Dave my bud!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Me neither. Been wanting a good MTL so it's waiting or this one or getting a Siren v2. Can't do both unfortunately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mine will be at MyUS shortly so I will be playing with one later this week!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine will be at MyUS shortly so I will be playing with one later this week!


Give a full review for us. As mtl I do most of the day I have been waiting for this one. Phil and demetri r champs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stillwaters

Looking forward to your comments @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kidney Puncher has them in stock!

https://www.kidneypuncher.com/the-ares-rta-mtl-tank/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Thanks Rob, but would rather wait till they hit our shores. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> Give a full review for us. As mtl I do most of the day I have been waiting for this one. Phil and demetri r champs



Didnt know you do mtl most of the day @Scouse45 

Funny thing is i did mtl for many months amd my vape buddies told me i will convert to lung hit. I just didnt like lung hits at the time and eventually grew into it. I do both now. But i still do mtl about half the time.

Nothing like a strong kick in the throat with a high nic good mtl setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Didnt know you do mtl most of the day @Scouse45
> 
> Funny thing is i did mtl for many months amd my vape buddies told me i will convert to lung hit. I just didnt like lung hits at the time and eventually grew into it. I do both now. But i still do mtl about half the time.
> 
> Nothing like a strong kick in the throat with a high nic good mtl setup


Ya bud not to go off topic but I worked at dischem for many years so the big clouds weren’t allowed. Small toots of my nautilus mini and then Kayfun v3 mini all day. So I’ve stuck to that all day at work mtl I jus love the draw and then I find when I go home to my drippers I appreciate the flavour more. At the moment siren 2 and berserker I’ve got going I alternate daily. And the Ares will take over I believe!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar

Scouse45 said:


> Ya bud not to go off topic but *I worked at dischem for many years* so


I gather organic cotton balls were available to you in abundance then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Richard

DJLsb Vapes does a nice review and comparison between some of the current popular MTL tanks. The tanks he reviews are the ARES, Siren 2, Kayfun Prime and Beserker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Evil_Toast

Just a heads up. Innokin is doing a replacement on the Ares due to unspecified reasons. 

FB Page - https://www.facebook.com/Innokin.Technology/

Imgur link - 

reddit link -

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

Yeah big ups to Innokin for this!

Cthulhu could have done the same thing with the Cthuhlu MTL. Such widespread reports of it leaking without a suitable fix it should have been recalled or at least addressed properly. I will never support them again for releasing such a fail problem, if they had sent out something like this, the story would be different.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shatter

*slow clap* Says a lot about their commitment, service and company strategy. Very nice to see them stepping up, rectifying the issues and being public about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Richard said:


> DJLsb Vapes does a nice review and comparison between some of the current popular MTL tanks. The tanks he reviews are the ARES, Siren 2, Kayfun Prime and Beserker.




Thanks for posting that @Richard

I like how thorough Daniel is as a reviewer and the way he shows a lot of detail.

Just some notes from that video that i will share here:

He shows a lot of detail on what you get with these 4 MTL tanks. If you want to get one of these tanks have a look, its quite comprehensive. And he describes things well.

Interesting how he recommends a low coil position on all of them. He says get the coil as low as possible without touching the airflow deck. Not sure why he recommends that and then goes on to assess the throat hit of these tanks. In my view the throat hit increases if you position the coil a bit higher. Maybe he was after flavour - but he doesnt talk much about the difference in flavour. A pity i think, because he had a great opportunity with the samd coil, wick and juice in all four devices. Wish i had those set up for me side by side 

He has an interesting way of attaching the coils. He just pushes the leads to one side and tightens the screws. I often have to wrap my legs around the screws in the direction of tightening. He mentions this as a technique at the end of the video if you use thinner wire (like me). He was using 26g SS.

I loved how he checked the capacity of each tank with his syringe. Here are the results:
Siren V2 (big version, not mini) - 4.5ml
Berserker Mini - 1.8 ml (very low capacity!)
Kayfun Prime - 3ml
Ares - 4.8ml - wow!

His final thoughts start at 58 mins in the vid

He says they are all very good and throat hit is decent on all of them. Not taking away anything from Daniels efforts but i found his descriptions of the vape itself on the tanks to be a bit vague. He was talking about throat hit with 3mg and 8mg juice and i wasnt quite sure how the flavour rendering of these tanks compared. He was vaping a pecan butter juice. He like the Ares a lot in the end, followed by the Kayfun Prime and then the other two.

He says the Siren and Ares are the easiest to build. Other two not hard but slightly more challenging.

He was getting a bit of gurgling and flooding on the Berserker Mini after refilling. He tried different wickings but says its a trade off of too much cotton vs a bit or gurgling after refill.

He noted a few times the challenges with temp control on the Kayfun Prime because it doesnt have a gold plated 510. Says you have to tighten the 510 screw very tightly to help in that department.

Allround its a great video and kudos to Daniel for all the effort. These are the main contenders according to him in the MTL RTA space roght now and he likes them all.

I have the Kayfun V3 Mini and the Siren V2 Mini. As much as ive loved tinkering and trying to get them to shine, the KFmini still gurgles for me with a toght airflow and the Siren is good. But none are quite like the MTL tobacco vape im getting on my Reo/RM2. Flavour wise and throat hit wise.

Lets see how these MTL tanks develop.

PS - @Rob Fisher , if you chat to Daniel, please tell him i loved this video of his but ask him from me to spend a bit more time trying to explain the difference in the vape itself on them and the flavour differences - if he is able to. I certainly think that will add a lot of value to folks considering these tanks. Ie. Flavour density, richness, crispness etc

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , the post i was talking about when we spoke today is the one above
I think you may have missed the initial tag
Take a look

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

